# Racing ?? Antique Cork Grip Lauterwasser Style Handlebars



## Higgins88 (Nov 17, 2017)

Hello fellow Cabers..........yes ...back again with the remainder box full of goodies. Just made it back online....busy fall...and how time flys by. Almost forgot about these parts , but they SPOKE  to me...get em gone before I get lost for yrs.... Sold many of the parts here on The Cabe and just never had time to get the rest gone.
The old Cork handle bars are in pretty descent shape. Not sure if they are racing bars ? look similar to Lauterwasser bars...except these have a solid stem attached. No swivel adjustment ......and thank you all for the previous help before back on Aug 3rd when I originally first joined. Many thanks to the Cabers who bought items before out of this box and I hope that I can help someone else get that special part they need if I still have it.

Thank you kindly..........Higgins88


----------



## carlitos60 (Nov 18, 2017)

I'll Take Them!!!!
They are American Racing Bars, Not  Lauterwasser!!
Cool Find!


----------



## dnc1 (Nov 18, 2017)

Nice handlebars, could be American, English, French or from anywhere! Definitely not Lauterwassers though.


----------



## Higgins88 (Nov 19, 2017)

dnc1 said:


> Nice handlebars, could be American, English, French or from anywhere! Definitely not Lauterwassers though.



I've had many ideas of what they could be coming in....thank you for the insight and interest...


----------



## Higgins88 (Nov 25, 2017)

Thank you Cabers for all the interest in these bars. Listed for a quick sale here of $200 and $25 to cover the shipping cost with the added weight of goodies that I was going to send along with them.  They have sold on the Bay.....
Thank you kindly


----------

